# 5' Gemmy witch with cauldron



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We haven't seen it at the Sam's Club here in Omaha either. We'd love to see it in person...it looks like it's a pretty cool prop. We need to add a witch w/cauldron to our yard haunt and were hoping this was the one.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

ebay as a few of them for sale ......probably for much more $$$ then at sam's club....being from Canada and not having sam's club here, i was looking for one in ebay but those sellers seem to think the box is to big to ship here in Canada or just dont want to bother doing it , and their asking uge amount of $ for the witch as well....

maybe next year she will be available at more places and less expensive too....

A Witch from Canada


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

here is a link with video of her from ebay ,she is very cool , but expensive 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANIMATRONIC-WIT...268QQihZ004QQcategoryZ910QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


A Witch from Canada


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

And here is a video.....I must have this prop.....

http://www.zippyvideos.com/3749829745875876/halloween_video/*simnzsays


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

crow , this seller as one listed at 350$ and one at 370$ and each shiping cost is diffrent one to canada is listed 70$ and one is listed 85$.....i dont know if he thinks people in ebay wont notice this or not ......

why would he sell one 350 and the other 370 ? and ups 70 ship on one and 85 ship for the other ?????

A Witch from Canada


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I want this prop too and have visited several Sams clubs here in northern california but havent found one. The employees at Sams club dont even know what I am talking about. So I called Gemmy to find out what is up. They advised they were shipped June 27 to Sams club and a distributor called "First factory". They said all sams clubs are different and may not carry the item. I advised them that I am a member of a Halloween forum with members all over the United States and no one has mentioned seeing one. After some half hearted "oh really", they were no help. Gemmy also advised that they do not sell directly to the public. So it appears this item is may be only available in some select regions. Anyone hear of the distributor First factory?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I just called one of our local Sam's Club stores...and they have it.....

Do not buy from eBay unless you have to.....it sells for around $120 in the store!


Now to convince my wife that we need it...lol.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The Crow 1994, 

Could you call your Sam's Club again and ask for the UPC code ? Our stores haven't received it yet, but can look up the UPC code to see when or if they will be getting it. 

Special thanks !


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

yeh, i need one just to finish up my witch, just need to do some switching on them.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Props are just getting better and better each year. Love this witch!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay...just got back from Sam's Club with a witch in tow. They only had 4 boxes on the shelves....including the empty one for the display witch.

The item # is 28443
The bar code is 86786 28443

If you need any more help...just let me know.

I'll try and get some pics of it later on tonight.....


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

How much was it?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

It was $120 + tax.

Just got it set up....it is AWESOME. I've only heard a couple of phrases....but it is just what I wanted. It's not a cutesy witch. And it's got a great, creepy laugh.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Also...it comes with a wireless microphone.....so it will move when you talk into it. It is your voice coming through the witch.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Very cool! If I didn't already have a witch prop I'd go get her too!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmmm.......I may just return that mummy bride with the funky hair that I got at Michael's.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are a few pics of the witch.


















colmmoo,

They had another mummy at Sam's Club. We didn't see what it did as we were in a hurry. It was the one without the hair on Gemmy's site. I didn't look for a price.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

looks like I need to go back to sams this weekend.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

where abouts has this been spotted geographically speaking? sams where?


----------



## stowasser (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, guess I am out on the witch but she looks awesome. We don't have Sam's club in our area (Montana)


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We're located in Omaha, Nebraska.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Score one for The Crow! Great find and looks like you got one at a good time. Unreal that ebay is selling them for 3 times what you can buy them for.
After watching the video, it is prety impresive. I'm tackling my own stirring witch this year and while I'm sure it will be great, it is time consuming.
What's the composition of the head/hands? Latex?? LOL!
Does it seem pretty sturdy while moving?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> Score one for The Crow! Great find and looks like you got one at a good time. Unreal that ebay is selling them for 3 times what you can buy them for.
> After watching the video, it is prety impresive. I'm tackling my own stirring witch this year and while I'm sure it will be great, it is time consuming.
> What's the composition of the head/hands? Latex?? LOL!
> Does it seem pretty sturdy while moving?


Thanks jdubbya! The head is made of a soft latex...similar to what a mask feels like. The hands are shaped so that the stirring stick will slide between the palm and the fingers....kind of making an "o" shape. I think they are made of a hard resin/plastic. Also...you press down on the shoulders of the witch to make the "legs" appear. I originally thought I only got 1/2 a witch...unitl I read the directions. It seems like a very sturdy prop. I do plan on putting her behind some type of fence...so they TOT's can't touch her. 

I will try and take some more pics....including the control panel on the back of the base. If anybody has any pic requests...just ask.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Is anyone really buying this for 3x the price on eBay?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Animated-Hall...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ33804QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This one sold for $250


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

ok just got back from our sam's club. Our has the witch as crow said she sells for $120. We also have the inflatable haunted house sells for $199. THe crystal ball I think was $60. THe upside down vampire with glowing red eyes.$60. The mummy also sound activated whenever the witch went off in the store so did the mummy moans and groans for $85. Pretty cool I like the witch the best, but $120 I don't know I may wait to see if the price comes down.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

colmmoo.....when you live in Quebec Canada like me you often have no choice to pay big $$$ for props , we have no halloween chain stores here and none of the animated props except the santas at wallmart.....i do a uge haunt so i have no choice often to pay these high prices for some props but the witch is over twice the retail price , 120$ for her is very cheap in my opinion....she is a neat prop , too bad sellers in ebay are high jacking the prices for us..

if i can manage to get a witch close to 120$ price i will certainly get one and the hanging vampire bat prop too .....my friend in the us will call a sam's club close to her this weekend and if they have it she will get them for me so i might get lucky but if they dont i will need to consider ebay ((( 

A Witch From Canada


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I called my local sams today and they checked all the stores within 90 miles. They were all sold out and said the item had been discontinued and they wouldnt be getting anymore. I wonder if they had problems?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

maximpakt said:


> I called my local sams today and they checked all the stores within 90 miles. They were all sold out and said the item had been discontinued and they wouldnt be getting anymore. I wonder if they had problems?


Wow. They must be selling fast. The problem with Sam's Club, too, is that they don't get more shipments sent to them. I tried like mad to get the Butler last year....but all of the locations in our area sold out very quickly. I've been turning mine on every now and then for the last three days and playing with different settings and haven't had a problem yet. Keeping my fingers crossed though.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

*looking to buy a Gemmy Witch*

Hi, the Atlanta GA Sams Clubs do not have this Prop. If anyone can get this I would pay for your time. Thanks


----------



## Nookie (Sep 13, 2004)

*Colmmoo....*

What does the Mummy from Michael's do?? I saw her there ( sold out by the way) but she wasn't doing anything interesting. 

Trying to decide if I should go to another store to find her before they close, and I lose my coupon.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I picked up the mummy today at Michael's for 50% off. Her eyes light up and move and she moan and moves her mouth and that's about it.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

We just had a online chat with a Sams Club Customer Service Rep. 

They did confirm that the 5Ft Gemmy Animated Witch with Cauldron has been DISCONTINUED. Only a very few Sams Clubs that have already received them and maybe a very few others where they are still on the truck to be delivered will be receiving them. The rest of the stores have already had their orders cancelled. Gemmy could not keep up with the demand. Good luck on getting it ! None of our Sams Clubs within 100miles have received the 5Ft Gemmy Animated Witch with Cauldron. 

We were really hoping to get one, but alas it is not to be.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

One of the Sam's Clubs here in Omaha has 12 on the floor and 4 more coming in on a truck. At least that's what the woman on the phone told me this afternoon.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I want one of these BAD!
Must go to Sam's ASAP!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I have seen a few on eBay....even some "Buy It Now(s)" offered for around $175+shipping. It's more than what the store sells it for....but at least there's an opportunity to buy one.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*Mine cost me*

$128.00 including tax in NYS. They had 2 left after we got ours. I am just trying to attach a cd player to it to make it say different stuff, but all mine will do is buzz.

Her voice works okay...but the aux jack just buzzes.

Laurie


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Nookie said:


> What does the Mummy from Michael's do?? I saw her there ( sold out by the way) but she wasn't doing anything interesting.
> 
> Trying to decide if I should go to another store to find her before they close, and I lose my coupon.


Funny you ask because I'm seriously contemplating returning mine today. I never even opened the box, but after having seen the Sam's witch and the inflatable gargoyle, she can't compare. All she does is moan when someone passes by, and her eyes glow green. She has some funky hair too. 

With the 50% coupon, she would be $50. You can buy a more awesome prop for that.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey colmmoo, I know what ya mean. I didnt have the mummy from Michaels but I did buy the Spirit Ball they had using the 40% off coupon.

It was okay but only said 3 phrases. I had liked the Zoltan at sams Club but I am not a member, even if I was they were gone within a week.

Then I went into Bj's Wholesale Club this week and saw the spirit ball they have. It has the same head and voice as Zoltan. The great thing is that it comes with a wireless mic and remote all for $10 more than I paid at michaels(and thats _with _ a coupon).

So this week I returned the Sprit Ball to Michaels along with a yard sign I had picked up that I hadnt realized was battery op. and the refund covered the cost of a better prop.

I am happy(that all that matters eh?  )

Lesson? If its not that awesome dont buy it (unless you can get it at Target when they go 90% off. At that discount _any_ item is worth it LOL)

ironmaiden


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, ironmaiden!  

So I just came back from Michael's and returned the mummy bride and a Lemax Spookytown funhouse. Ended up getting the Edwardian butler from Walmart. Can't wait. : )


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Good for you colmmoo!!!!

Now doesnt it feel good when they are handing you that cash back? (or crediting the card etc.) 

I got the Edwardian Butler from walmart for my b-day from my mom. I love it. Not fancy or perhapes "cool" like the Gemmy Witch but a good deal none the less. My 68 year old father-in-law got a kick out of it when visiting (of course its already set up in the dining room. Just added some tombstones and lighted JOL to the scene I set up with the flickering lampposts that _were_ a good deal at Michaels). 

even when I had the 50% off coupon I just didnt care for the Mummy, i figured $50 bucks could be put to better use.

BJ's has a butler too but its the bald one. Actually I prefer the long hair look (I like that anyways on a man as well as a nice black cape  )The tall hat he wears also adds to the illusion of height. As I said to my hubby, the butler dresses better than he does!

I think you will like your butler. He's not fancy but he's loyal LOL

ironmaiden


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Ironmaiden - You're so lucky that you get Halloween stuff for your birthday. Whenever people ask me what I want for my birthday, I give them some ideas, some of which are Halloween items. They never take it seriously though, so I end up having to buy the stuff myself. 

Saw the Edwardian butler being sold at the Headless Horseman haunt that I went to last year. They were sold out at the time and I made sure to track him down this year. 

I'm afraid to get the witch from Sam's now after having read the problems that some people are having. It does look like a really cool prop though. Maybe next year.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

colmmoo you're right about the witch. I would wait on that. I read in this forum that Gemmy discontinued this item. After reading about the problems that makes sense. 

Gemmy would have no trouble selling these at an even higher price and at a greater number of merchants. I suspect they knew this would be problematic so they stopped production for this year. I am really glad now that i didnt get my in-laws to order one for me. I know this is the "must have" prop this year but how cool is a prop that doesnt work?

Gemmy has a fancier butler with a mouth that moves but I'll take my guy any day  We call him "Bascom". As the family knows I'm a Halloween "nut" its pretty easy for them when it comes to my b-day ("What size do I wear? Heck just get me a couple of skulls") I was at my moms last weekend and I showed her the Butler demo on the Gemmy site.(Demos are good, more sites oughta try it) It's not at the walmart in my town so we drove 1/2 hour away to the walmart closest to her and picked it up.

My poor hubby wanted to get that for my gift but my momma beat 'em to it. Oh well, just gonna have to find something at the new Spirit store opening soon near my house.... LOL

Have you set up your Butler yet? I think it's well worth the price. I could'nt be happier with mine.

ironmaiden

Like you say, maybe next year I'll consider the witch.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Ordered the butler online because the Walmart by me said that they weren't going to sell it at the store. The shipping wasn't too bad - thank goodness.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

if demand is great why would hey discontinue them?
I have read some are having problems with them.
maybe thats why they are discontinued??


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I went to Sams today. All I saw was the floor display model. They told me they had 6 in the store somewhere. so after a few minutes the Sams club team complete with forklift found the witch for me.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice pick up, scorpio. Hopefully you will not have any problems with your witch. Some people have had issues....but luckily I haven't. I think you'll really like it for the price.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I think I got all of my issues resolved and I really like her.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

SouthernBelle said:


> I think I got all of my issues resolved and I really like her.



That's good to hear, SB. I was initially worried about my cauldron, too....when the light didn't turn on. Then, when I put the water in....it worked fine.


----------



## animatronicprop (Sep 21, 2006)

does anyone know of a sams club in or near maryland that would have it?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Animatron - sorry, even though We're in MD I don't belong to Sam's Club. Those witches do look very cool!
If anyone is heading up the northeast extension of the PA turnpike, check out Country Junction stores. They have LOADS of Halloween props throughout the store. I picked up the Gemmy Halloween Monster (Last year's design with the glowing brain and heart) and Edwardian Butler - not the one found in WalMart but a long haired fellow whose mouth moves. The only problem is, we were travelling, and when we got home (three hours later) and opened up the box, Our Edwardian Butler was The HEADLESS Edwardian Butler! Yep, no head in the box! The manager at the store said we HAVE to return the figure to get a replacement - they won't just open another one and send us a head. Still not resolved...
Anyway the prices were good - $99 for the Butler, $119 for the Monster. They also had the Mad Doctor and another butler who didn't talk - similar to the one available at Wal-Mart. Also, they had the large Spirit Balls for only $29!
But - check out the contents before you leave the store!


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just got mine...awesome witch....its true you have to put at least 25 oz of water into the cauldron to get the mist working...looks great...only problem with mine is that the mic does not work....but I would probably never use it any way....Pete


----------



## castlestein (Sep 30, 2006)

*I want it too*

I'm going to Sam's club tomorrow here in AZ. I'll let you guys know. hey in that video of it going around they're using a audio clip from Disney's Haunted Mansion.....it is very clear sounding...anyone know where I could download that? thx.


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here ya go!

http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Witches/


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Quick update on our Edwardian butler - I spoke with the manager again and he agreed to ship us a head so that we wouldn't have to drive all the way back. It came the next day, and our butler is yapping up a storm! Public thanks and kudos to Mike Graul, manager of the Wilkes-Barre PA Country Junction.


----------



## castlestein (Sep 30, 2006)

*failure*

Okay, I spent just about all day driving all over AZ going to different Sam's Club's looking for the "Gemmy Witch". They even told me this certain store had 5 in stock right now...ahh sucess I thought as I drove an hour over there. When I got there they told me the five they had are defective and could not be sold, but to the other store it would have looked like they were in stock.......ahhhhhhhh!!!! Another store said they had some coming in, but could not even guestimate when....I need a drink. lol


----------



## hobbyguy (Oct 1, 2006)

Picked one up from Ebay after calling all Sam's Clubs in Southern California. The Sam's here did not know what I was talking about and I also gave them SKU numbers etc. At the time I did not know what they retailed for, just found this forum for the first time. I paid $190 plus $27 shipping. Arrived in 5 days and set it up last night. Very cool prop!! Mine works fine, only issues are a sqeak when she rocks back and forth and a humming when the wireless mic is used, but well worth the $190. I would have paid $35 to become a Sam's member and the time to get there and.........
Overall reccomend the witch!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

hobby, thats great that you got the witch. To fix the squeaky noise use some wd-40! My first witch did that and we shot the wd-40 under her arms where wheels are. Thats usually the problem. She was very quiet after that!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm having the same squeaking problem with mine. Thanks jon I'll have to try that.


----------



## dclayton (Aug 8, 2007)

Was searching the web for this and allot of the online retailers are sold out, thanks for the suggestions and I did end up finding one.

Found mine at my local farm store for much less. Absolutely love it! Everything works great. I think you can order it online as well. Funny I looked all over and everywhere else was out of stock. Who would think a farm store would carry this 

http://ruralking.com/rko/cart.cgi?PRODUCT=001201921


----------



## dclayton (Aug 8, 2007)

Found this as well, I assume this is all the stuff they carry.

http://ruralking.com/vendor/gemmy/gemmyhalloween.html


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for this post, those are good prices, the lowest I have seen on all items. Try this link, it shows a little more. They have Donna the Dead for only $69.99. I also am interested in the strobe light string with sound (12 count). I have never seen that before.

http://ruralking.com/rko/index.cgi/...lloween_Items/Decorations?SPD=H6c27918316Q9O2


----------



## dclayton (Aug 8, 2007)

Huh, I didn't see the strobe lights in store, I will have tog o back and take a look.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, the prices are fantastic at Ruralking. Has anyone ordered from there? 

The shipping is very reasonable as well.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I did order Donna of the Dead and the strobe lights last night. I received a computer generated email confirming my order. I will let you know what happens. I do agree I expected their shipping to be high because they have low prices, but the have lower prices than walmart and their shipping is low too.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Got an email, from this site providing a 10% off coupon. If you order online then put CART SALE in the comments box and your total amount will be adjusted after you order has shipped. That would make Donna the dead only $63.00.

FYI, I have never ordered from this site but I have recently placed an order and the contents will arrive on Tuesday. I will let everyone know if all goes well.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the information on Rural King! Their prices are some of the best I've seen on Gemmy products!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Kronax, Can you give us an update on your order from rural king? Im wanting to place an order but im wanting to know if they are good or not. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I got my order from Ruralking a few days ago. Everything is fine. Fast processing and shipping, about 5 days from the time I ordered to receiving the items. They did open the Donna the dead box and stuck the strobe lights in that box. I didnt realize that until I called them. I thought they might have sent it separately.

I just placed another order with them for the 78" skeleton for $44.99. I assume it is like a bucky but not as heavy. 

FYI: The strobe lights I got are not really strobe lights more like flashing lights that have a recorded scream. Cute but, I wish I spent my $10 bucks on something else.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey all, I'm new here... just joined today to get some ideas for my party this year, but I had to comment on this witch.

I bought one last year at Sam's and it worked fine until the day of my annual adult Halloween costume party. I had her set up days ahead of time and she was a hoot, but the day of the party she stopped swaying her hips for some reason. Then about 20 minutes before people started showing up, she started talking gibberish, and then stopped working all together. She ended up being a static prop for the party, but it was so disappointing because she was a very cool prop... my favorite for the year. I reluctantly returned her to Sam's next day. By the way, for the record we have no kids and no pets at the time. I just think that her electronics and mechanics are very delicate and could malfunction at any moment.

I sold a couple of these on eBay as well with the starting bid at my cost. I hope those people had better luck with her than I did. I tested each one before shipping to the buyer. I would buy another one online, but I'm scared to considering my personal experience with my last one. I'd hate to buy it and not be able to return it, or have to pay an additional $40 for shipping back to the seller to get my refund. $80 total for shipping back and forth is not out of line because the boxes are huge, but I can buy some nice props locally for that much money.


----------



## dclayton (Aug 8, 2007)

Havn't had any problems with mine yet. Really wierd though, they already have their Halloween display up at Rural King. It is hillarious, they have a skeleton riding a zero turn mower and a mummy right by the popcorn machine. I have seen it scare the snot out of about 3 kids going for the free popcorn while I was in the store. I should take some pics with my camera phone and post em up.


----------



## dclayton (Aug 8, 2007)

A friend of mine went into store to pickup and said she bought a bunch of the other items but there were not any Witch w/ Cauldron's left. 

I looked here: 
http://ruralking.com/rko/index.cgi/Domestics/Giftware/Halloween_Items/Decorations

and found it online but I don't think they have stock.

Has anyone found it anywhere else for that price?


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Is There Any Other Place That Might Be Close To The Northeast That Will Have This Witch. This Is A Must Have Prop, Please Let Me Know, Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Well at halloween usa i saw it for $250. Twice as much as sams.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

You can order it through Rural King's website. I talked to them this morning and they said they have "a few" in stock. It's worth a try.

Speaking of this witch, how many times has buy inflatables raised the price on it? http://buyinflatables.com/productidG-28443.htm

Matt


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

OMG Matt, I clicked on your link!!!!

$399 for that????? If I thought anyone would pay that much _I _ wouldve started sellin them outta' my basement!!!!!


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Just Last Week The Same Company Was Selling It For 299.99. I Don't Know How It Can Say 499.99 And Then Slashing It For 399.99. Now That's A Rip Off. We Should Let That Company Know But Then Again They Probably Don't Care, Thanks Guys I'm Still Looking For It.


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Witch with Cauldron at Rural King*

Thanks for letting us know about Rural King. Never heard of them. I ordered one last night. It should be here by Friday!!! 
They are $139.99 + $45.00 shipping. Not bad after what other places are charging. As of last night when I ordered they had 36 of them left for online orders. Now there are 35.
Also I had a problem trying to order online. The add to cart button did not work. I thought it meant they were sold out, but other items wouldnt work either. If you have this problem call 1-800-561-1752 they will do it for you.
Very nice people. They are out of Motton (spelling) Ill. They also said as of last night they had 3 in the store there. If anyone lives close by.

Good Luck!!

PS: Please dont buy if you are going to turn around and sell for higher. This makes the demand and prices higher for us who love Halloween!


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

*Thank you Pookie*



POOKIE0628 said:


> Thanks for letting us know about Rural King. Never heard of them. I ordered one last night. It should be here by Friday!!!
> They are $139.99 + $45.00 shipping. Not bad after what other places are charging. As of last night when I ordered they had 36 of them left for online orders. Now there are 35.
> Also I had a problem trying to order online. The add to cart button did not work. I thought it meant they were sold out, but other items wouldnt work either. If you have this problem call 1-800-561-1752 they will do it for you.
> Very nice people. They are out of Motton (spelling) Ill. They also said as of last night they had 3 in the store there. If anyone lives close by.
> ...


Amen Pookie re your statement about people selling the item for more, I found out that 1 person bought nearly all the Wal-Mart online gemmy withches and is re-selling them on e-bay for 249.00, very irritating.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

*Gemmy Witch*



MattB said:


> You can order it through Rural King's website. I talked to them this morning and they said they have "a few" in stock. It's worth a try.
> 
> Speaking of this witch, how many times has buy inflatables raised the price on it? http://buyinflatables.com/productidG-28443.htm
> 
> Matt


OMG Matt, I bought mine from buyinflatables for 149.00, talk about price gouging....


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

jgc106 said:


> OMG Matt, I bought mine from buyinflatables for 149.00, talk about price gouging....


WOW I can't believe it. It went up at lease three times and how much was the shipping. Now that sucks I'm just going to buy mine at Rural King and get it over with. Another question is there a way of hacking this witch?


----------



## dclayton (Aug 8, 2007)

Great prop but not worth $399.99, glad rural king still has them in stock.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I bought mine from Do-It Center for $159.99. I dont' know if you have one near you, but it might be worth checking into.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Sent for mine from Rural King can't wait to get it. P.S. is there any hack for the witch, please.


----------



## dclayton (Aug 8, 2007)

Message is reading out of stock now.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I ordered the Witch/cauldron yesterday (Monday) over the phone with Rural King. Try calling the 800 number - you may have better luck.

The online sales manager said that they are pulling store stock back to the warehouse for online sales. He was trying to get more from his distributor, but the distributor is telling him its unavailable. As it is, mine will come from store stock, so I have to wait an additional week - reasonable enough...

He also said that there was a HUGE run on them over the week-end, so I mentioned Halloween Forum and how everyone was concentrating on getting their witch from them. Bottom line, he was very suprised at the response this early in the season. Obviously he doesn't know rabid Halloweeners...


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, got some bad news from Rural King. Today they sent an email saying that they had to cancel my order because they've depleted stock on earlier orders.

Back to the hunt!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Success! We picked up a Gemmy witch with Cauldron this morning at Wegman's Grocery Store in Cockeysville, MD. They had 2 set up for display. Price was $149.99, I asked for and received a discount since it was a display prop. As soon as we got home we set her up, she works perfect. 
My wife named her Gretchen...!

If you've got a Wegman's close to you, give it a shot. Last year they had the Gemmy Monster and Dr. Shivers, so the Witch may be their selection this year. They also had the Gemmy singing Pirate Skeleton.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Success! We picked up a Gemmy witch with Cauldron this morning at Wegman's Grocery Store in Cockeysville, MD. They had 2 set up for display. Price was $149.99, I asked for and received a discount since it was a display prop. As soon as we got home we set her up, she works perfect.
> My wife named her Gretchen...!
> 
> If you've got a Wegman's close to you, give it a shot. Last year they had the Gemmy Monster and Dr. Shivers, so the Witch may be their selection this year. They also had the Gemmy singing Pirate Skeleton.


THAT'S GREAT HOPE YOU ENJOY IT. I HAVEN'T RECIEVED AN E-MAIL FROM RURAL KING CANCELING ANYTHING. ALL THEY SAID WAS I WAS THE FIRST TO GET ONE ON THEIR DELIVERY. SO I HOPE I'M STILL GETTING MINE. MY WIFE IS SO EXCITED TO GET THIS ONE ALSO.


----------



## Jonnieangel (Oct 3, 2007)

*Gemmy Animated witch with cauldron - 5'*

I may have one (1) available the week of 10/7.... If anyone is interested - pls. email me.... Asking price is $250.00 plus S & H.... It is brand new - never even taken out of the box.... If your reading this - you already know just how difficult it is to try and find her..... She is very cool.... a must for collectors... Happy Halloween and Le'me here from ya....


----------



## FXMASTER (Jan 12, 2006)

Well no sight of this prop in CT Sams Club and I know if I would have seen a cool prop like this.


----------



## myregistration (Oct 13, 2007)

*In Stock again today at Walmart.com for $139+Shipping*

I bought one online at Walmart.com today. They have them in stock again for $139 + shipping. I've seen people selling these online for up to $500. Thank you Walmart for keeping it affordable! Happy Halloween! 


Update ....

It appears they are already sold out again. Sorry! Maybe they will restock?? Best of luck everyone.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

As of today (sunday), they are back in stock at Wally World.. I just ordered one!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I am so over walmart, put in an order yesterday to sell all my stock.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Just recieved my witch with the cauldron from rural king, love it, can't wait to crack it open and put it on.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, Walmart came through for once. The witch came today, she is sweet.


----------

